# Weird throat hit with Redrish



## Skollie (7/7/15)

Milked amazing fruit loop awesome 

But i get a really weird throat hit from RedRish?

Has any one else had this feeling??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (7/7/15)

I chucked Redrish as soon as I vaped the first toot. Can't stand it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (7/7/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> Milked amazing fruit loop awesome
> 
> But i get a really weird throat hit from RedRish?
> 
> Has any one else had this feeling??


The flavouring itself gives the slight throat hit. I DIY a Carnage/red liquorice juice and also get a throat hit from it vs my other juices @3mg.


----------



## Skollie (7/7/15)

Its weird its a pity. iv tried it on various devices, various coils. meh o well :/


----------



## Vapington (7/7/15)

Hey guys

Redrish does have a strong throat hit. What mg are you vaping it at?


----------



## Skollie (7/7/15)

3mg. listen i still vape it  but with full airholes on my mutation.

mutation dual 24g 0.2 and then 0.4 ohm in a lemo 2 on 22.


----------



## Skollie (7/7/15)

oh and various watts


----------



## Vapington (7/7/15)

Hehe even for me it gives me a good klap I can only Vape it on 1.5mg


----------



## Dirge (7/7/15)

Redrish 6mg hits my throat hard. It's bearable, but not for long. Not tried lower nic.

Milked 6mg I had the same, but 3mg was delicious and smooth as butter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk (7/7/15)

I do, absolutely undoubtedly, love the NCV liquids - with one exception - the RedRish. Had no troubles selling my one dripper used bottle for a discount to someone who bought it with a smile on their face, and enjoyed it all the way through. 

Just proves (over and over and over...) - it's such a personal and subjective matter - 'to each their own' !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

